# S1 Box with BT HomeHub 5



## piglet14 (Dec 4, 2008)

New fibre broadband, new BT router, no Tivo!!!!! Disaster.
The S1 box has a Tivo Heaven cache card which has worked flawlessly with 3 different routers up until now.
The HomeHub recognises something is plugged in becuse it comes up with '100Mb/s' on the relavant port.
But that's all I can get.

Has anyone trodden this path?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

My first suggestion is that the new hub has a different subnet to the old one so it doesn't see the s1. 

That is, if your old routers where on 192.168.0.xxx and the new one is 192.168.1.xxx they won't communicate. The s1 ip is manually set, whilst everything else on your network is likely to be dynamic, via dhcp. 

You either need to change the router subnet, which should be pretty easy, or pull the hard drive if the tivo, connect it to a suitable linux/terminal box and run the configuration utility.


----------



## piglet14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
I did change the router IP address & IP range
from 192.168.1.xxx to 192.168.0.xxx

I did consider plugging in the old router and looking to see what IP that was on.
Does the S1 look for a gateway on a specified IP only?

I found a post on the Tivo community talking about setting a PC to mimic the router then running the set-up utility. That fills me with dread!

Thanks again
Tim


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

That is a good point. If I remember correctly, the default gateway is manually entered too. So the new hub would need to have exactly the same ip as the old router for it to work.


----------



## piglet14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Seems like a good place to start, I'll try and check the old router(s) tonight.

Failing any of this working, will the old router run on BT fibre?
I'm only getting 11.5Mbps where we are anyway.
I did look in the hub for a ADSL user & PW, the user was something like BTbroadband or such and the PW blank.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

piglet14 said:


> Seems like a good place to start, I'll try and check the old router(s) tonight.
> 
> Failing any of this working, will the old router run on BT fibre?
> I'm only getting 11.5Mbps where we are anyway.
> I did look in the hub for a ADSL user & PW, the user was something like BTbroadband or such and the PW blank.


Fibre/Cable routers are different to ADSL, so the simple answer is no, your old ADSL router won't work with BT fibre.

This guide tells you how to change the hub gateway ip (to whatever your old routers ip was)
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/networks/8046/how-to-use-the-bt-home-hub-5-with-another-isp 
Their example includes switching off DHCP, don't!

Best of luck.


----------



## piglet14 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fixed.
Old router(s) set to 192.168.0.1 gateway.
BT Homehub supplied as 192.168.1.254
Easy to change in advanced settings, a lot easier than running the Tivo set-up!

I suppose there's no point asking why things like that have to be different.

Thanks for your help.
Tim


----------

